# What would your choice be?



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

IF you could have a thermal x, an x2, or a clam voyager what would you get. I am looking for personal experiences, good or bad, of each. I typically fish alone or with my 5 year old daughter. Thanks for the replies. I realize there are other questions the same but these 3 are the ones I am gonna go with. Fowlnfins.


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like my twin. I fish with my 5 year old daughter as well. I dont have anything to say in regards to the shack. I have a Team Wild 3. Just wanted to share that my daugter is my fishin buddy too. Thats cool.


----------



## HDman (Jan 27, 2009)

I personally own a Guide which is basically the older version of the X2 and love it because of its lightness and easy set-up and take down. I usually have one other person in the shack and have never been real crowded. If I were to upgrade i would go for the Thermal X, I know a guy with one and you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

The material on the themal and x2 are different right? I have only been able to look at them on the internet. I will be going to the cities in the next few weeks and thought I would purchase one then. We have a permanant house sim to a zach shak and that is good most of the time but the portable would have lots of advantages too. I appreciate the posts and I always compare taking a kid fishing to christmas because regardless the size of the package/fish they are excited. Something I take for granted at times. Thanks again keep them coming.


----------



## HDman (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, the materials are different, the Thermal X has an insulated fabric that is supposed to keep the indise temp in the shack 20-30 degrees warmer. Hopefully this will help you out a bit.
http://clamcorp.com/fishtrapx.html


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

The X-2 is built to take a lot more abuse and extreme conditions. It will be a bit heaver then the Yukon and the Voyager, but hold up better over time.

If you looking for a well built lighter 2 man/extremely roomy 1-man, check out the Frabill Trekker DLX. A more manageable and comfortable size, weight is easy to handle, fits in most any rig well.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I own the thermal, and although I do like it a lot it is heavy. 145 lbs. plus equipment. I can load it in my pickup alone, but if there is not great footing it gets pretty hairy! To fish with a kid there is plenty of room in this house for electronics, heaters, etc. as well as 2 people. Price of them right now I would not have paid. Last spring it was clearanced for 550 which is 300 less than I've seen recently??


----------

